# Mount Bachelor or Hyatt Lake Tahoe Spring ski 2009



## Floridaski (Mar 14, 2008)

You are not going to believe this but - 

RCI got us a match for The Lodge at Sunriver - Gold Crown, very nice resort, just outside of Bend, Oregon.  We had really planned to use our Hyatt points and go to Lake Tahoe.  But, now this Mount Bachelor option has caused some doubt.  We understand that the Lake Tahoe snow for the first week of April might be "VERY HEAVY SPRING" conditions, so do you think we should keep the hold on the RCI Mount Bachelor option.  Mount Bachelor will have excellent skiing the first week of April and they will not have the super heavy spring snow due to the North facing, high elevation mountain.  What a great dilemma to have! 

Or, I could use my some of my already deposited II points and see if I could get one of the two Marriott's at Heavenly in Tahoe.  Heavenly has better snow later in the season, again due to the facing of the mountain.  But, from the Hyatt, Heavenly is bit of drive - about 50 minutes.  A little longer then I would want to do every day with a couple of kids! 

What do you fellow tuggers think we should do?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2008)

If you stay at the Hyatt, why not go to one of the ski resorts on that side of the lake?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> You are not going to believe this but -
> 
> RCI got us a match for The Lodge at Sunriver - Gold Crown, very nice resort, just outside of Bend, Oregon.  We had really planned to use our Hyatt points and go to Lake Tahoe.  But, now this Mount Bachelor option has caused some doubt.  We understand that the Lake Tahoe snow for the first week of April might be "VERY HEAVY SPRING" conditions, so do you think we should keep the hold on the RCI Mount Bachelor option.  Mount Bachelor will have excellent skiing the first week of April and they will not have the super heavy spring snow due to the North facing, high elevation mountain.  What a great dilemma to have!
> 
> ...



Why dont you look at Kirkwood (california) through II by lake tahoe for spring skiing.

Im really starting to get confused about your spring skiing . Spring skiing that it for what it is worth nothing more nothing less slushy by 12 noon anywhere in Tahoe!!!!  Look at the conditions today in tahoe go to all the different ski resort websites and check it out! Do your HOMEWORK PLEASE.

Please keep HYATT open for others. PLEASE everyone book other resorts so we can have the resort to ourselves.We just love the piece and quiet, PLEASE book the Marriott on South Lake Tahoe before considering the Hyatt. HAHA


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 14, 2008)

*Need skier responses*

If you ski, there is a huge difference between soft "spring snow" and slush heavy spring snow.  The altitude, snow depth and one of the most important factors the direction the mountain faces are what determines spring snow conditions.  In Lake Tahoe, the best "spring snow" will more then likely be found at Heavenly.

But, I hate to tell you this we may very will go to the Hyatt.  I know it is the nicest, but I do my homework and that is why I am asking for educated skier opinions.  If somebody does not ski, then it is very difficult to give an opinion.

Mount Bachelor is superb for spring ski - one of the best behind Mammoth, Snowbird, Crestted Butte, Whistler and some other spots.  Breck is good also because it has the high altitude.  Anyway, I will just sleep on it and decide by 11 PM Saturday on the RCI exchange.


----------



## DanM (Mar 14, 2008)

Bachelor is great, but it's a commute from Sun River. I just checked RCI for Activity-Skiing for check-ins March 28th through April 5th and there are a bunch of units in Utah and Colorado as well as Tahoe and Wyoming....not a hard time to find. Not all the resorts are Hyatt or Sun River quality, but I'd trade some of that for conditions and convenience. Check it out.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

Floridaski,

"If you ski, there is a huge difference between soft "spring snow" and slush heavy spring snow. The altitude, snow depth and one of the most important factors the direction the mountain faces are what determines spring snow conditions. In Lake Tahoe, the best "spring snow" will more then likely be found at Heavenly."

How would anybody know what it is going to be like in 2009 season except for GOD!

THEN JUST stay at Southshore and Heavenly (MARRIOTTT)

Or maybe you dont want to spend 1880 points and are looking for a 1400 point week at Hyatt Lake Tahoe weeks 10-14 or Bronze week 15-20

 I have been going to Tahoe since I was a kids and Kirkwood,squaw get way more snow than Heavenly...Again I would do a little homework on each of the TAHOE resorts and you will see this to be true year in year out..

If you want perfect spring skiing do NOT go to TAHOE it is that simple because you know the other areas are a sure thing for spring skiing.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 14, 2008)

Carmel,,

I think Floridaski was asking about next month, not next year.

Never mind. the title has 2009 in it.


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 14, 2008)

*Sure I spend 1400 points*

Sure, I do not mind spending 1400 points at the Hyatt in Lake Tahoe, but I also want to get the most out of my points.   Who would not want to go skiing at a Hyatt for only 1400 points, leaves points left over for a summer mid-week in Florida.  Easy for us to use since we live in Florida. But, the point value is not the main factor - it is resort quality, snow conditions and easy of use for our family.  

We used 870 points last year to go The Grand Timber Lodge in Breck week 12and I hate to tell you this, but it was nice as any Hyatt.  There are a few of them out there and we may end up at a Marriott.  Or we may still end up in Sun River at Mt. Bachelor - it is not an easy choice.


Carmel not sure why you are upset, it is just a question.  Thanks for your responses.
.


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> Sure, I do not mind spending 1400 points at the Hyatt in Lake Tahoe, but I also want to get the most out of my points.   Who would not want to go skiing at a Hyatt for only 1400 points, leaves points left over for a summer mid-week in Florida.  Easy for us to use since we live in Florida. But, the point value is not the main factor - it is resort quality, snow conditions and easy of use for our family.
> 
> We used 870 points last year to go The Grand Timber Lodge in Breck week 12and I hate to tell you this, but it was nice as any Hyatt.  There are a few of them out there and we may end up at a Marriott.  Or we may still end up in Sun River at Mt. Bachelor - it is not an easy choice.
> 
> ...




Floridaski,

Im not upset I just get a little puzzled when people want the best snow and the BEST conditions but do not want to use the points during the real ski season.

Im sure you get my point!!!   Now I see why you want Hyatt Incline instead of Northstar only 1400 points and NOT really SKI season or should I say the last 2 weeks of the ski season if you are lucky in Tahoe. You just see a few rocks her and a few rocks there always good to rent equipment that time of year.

Use more points like 1880 then you can coming during the real ski season in lake tahoe.   

Yes you will have to use more points at hyatt tahoe because we only have 2 bedroom units and not 1 bedrooms or studios so 870 or 430 points are out but you can try to get Marriott south lake tahoe for these points thay had some space available this year in April very easy to get then you are right at Heavenly.

Good luck in you 2009 ski adventures. We already have our 2009 locked and blocked until Northstar comes online. We know there will be snow when we go but yes it will cost us 1880 points and at nothstar maybe 2200 points.


----------



## Floridaski (Mar 14, 2008)

*Week 14 is our son's spring break*

We are bound by week 14 due to our son's spring break.  He is on the High Honor Roll with a 97% average on a leveraged scale.  At his school a 92 is a B and he puts in many hours to stay on the High Honor Roll.  He would be crushed if he fell to the regular honor roll.  It is his choice and our first obligation is to be good parents.  

It is not so much about points, if we could go week 10-13 - we would gladly spend the points.  But, since week 14 is so hard we just want to get the best resort and the best snow that is possible.

Hopefully this clears up some of the misunderstanding.  

We already have points in II and we already have Hyatt points that we need to use this year.  Plus we own 2 weeks in Grand Cayman.  The RCI Sunriver exchange came from a 2009 Morrits Grand Presidents week deposit.  It is one of the best trading weeks for RCI, not counting weeks 51-52.  So, luckily we have a few options.  It is actually a good position to be in...


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> We are bound by week 14 due to our son's spring break.  He is on the High Honor Roll with a 97% average on a leveraged scale.  At his school a 92 is a B and he puts in many hours to stay on the High Honor Roll.  He would be crushed if he fell to the regular honor roll.  It is his choice and our first obligation is to be good parents.
> 
> It is not so much about points, if we could go week 10-13 - we would gladly spend the points.  But, since week 14 is so hard we just want to get the best resort and the best snow that is possible.
> 
> ...




Good luck Im sure you will find something you will be happy with. Wow you sure have a lot of options.


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 14, 2008)

you have a "pm".

Tony


----------

